# Heuer Stop Watch



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't remember why I purchased this but wondered if anybody could shed some light on it's original useage and fucntions.

The main button on top is purely for resetting.

To start and stop you use the lever to the left of the top button.

Just seemed a bit of an unusual way of usage to me but I know nothing about stop watches!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont think its too unusual..i have one thats the same..

If you ever get bored of that Heuer..


----------

